
Climate risk and response: Physical hazards and socioeconomic impacts - bristleworm
https://www.mckinsey.com/business-functions/sustainability/our-insights/climate-risk-and-response-physical-hazards-and-socioeconomic-impacts
======
bristleworm
Here's the full report:
[https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functio...](https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functions/Sustainability/Our%20Insights/Climate%20risk%20and%20response%20Physical%20hazards%20and%20socioeconomic%20impacts/MGI-
Climate-risk-and-response-vF.ashx)

And the executive summary:
[https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functio...](https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functions/Sustainability/Our%20Insights/Climate%20risk%20and%20response%20Physical%20hazards%20and%20socioeconomic%20impacts/MGI-
Climate-risk-and-response-Exec-summary-vF.ashx)

